# اصدارات شركةmcquay المجانية كاملة



## aati badri (11 يونيو 2010)

سوف أقوم برفع اصدارات شركةmcquay المجانية كاملة إن شاء الله 
فترقبوا


----------



## metho (11 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك ونحن بانتظارك


----------



## amr fathy (11 يونيو 2010)

نحن بانتظــــــــــــــــــــارك


----------



## Mostefa39 (11 يونيو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويعافيك اخي انت بطل والله


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (11 يونيو 2010)

نحن بانتظارك أخى الكريم وشكراً جزيلاً لك &


----------



## ahmadmechanical (11 يونيو 2010)

سنكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## محمودمحمدمحمود (11 يونيو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر:77::77::77::77:


----------



## م خالد الميكانيكي (11 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك
شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## الفنى محمد رمضان (11 يونيو 2010)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد و على آله وصحبه و من تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين
اللهم إنا نسألك علما نافعا و قلبا خاشعا و جنة عرضها السماوات و الأرض وصحبة نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
اللهم أني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل و من الجبن و البخل و من غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال 
اللهم صلي على محمد و على آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد
وبارك اللهم على محمد و على آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (11 يونيو 2010)

بانتظارك يا أخي ... شوقتني


----------



## ملك العراق (11 يونيو 2010)

رغم اني لا اعرف محتواها ولكن بالانتضار ومشكور مقدما


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

أخواني/تي الافاضل 
آآآآآآآسف جدا جدا
لسبب ما لا استطيع رفع موضوع جديد من المكتب فرفعته من البيت في عطلة نهاية الاسبوع
وكمان لا استطيع رفع الكتب من البيت لانها بالمكتب
وحدوتة 
كنتم ضحاياها فاعذروني
ساحاول خلال اليوم
وشكرا
وتاني آآآآآآسف


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

الكتاب الأول
++++++
http://ifile.it/gnrvm0s/AG31-001.pdf


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

الكتاب الثاني
+++++++
+++++++
http://ifile.it/kshufig/AG31-010lo.pdf


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

الكتاب الثالث
+++++++
+++++++
+++++++
http://ifile.it/5p1zi3b/AG-31-005.pdf


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

الكتاب الرابع
+++++++
+++++++
+++++++
+++++++
http://ifile.it/2y0tpw9


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

الكتاب الخامس
"
"
"
"
"
http://ifile.it/vetopxs


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

الكتاب السادس
" "
" "
" "
" "
" "
" "
http://ifile.it/fvzoqjs


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

الكتاب السابع
**********
**********
**********
**********
**********
**********
**********
http://ifile.it/zwson9r


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

الكتاب الثامن
888888
888888
888888
888888
888888
888888
888888
888888


http://ifile.it/kx8pu5n


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

الكتاب التاسع
9999999
9999999
9999999
999999
999999
999999
999999
999999
9999999
http://ifile.it/3c5xurm


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

الكتاب الاخير
الكتاب الاخير
الكتاب الاخير
الكتاب الاخير
الكتاب الاخير
الكتاب الاخير
الكتاب الاخير
الكتاب الاخير
الكتاب الاخير
الكتاب الاخير
http://ifile.it/fdpqxhv


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

الإصدار رقم 11
http://ifile.it/fibdz47
آسف لو اسميتها كتب
انها اصدارات صغيرة

مع السلامة
مع الثلامة
مع الشلامة


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/w4mvsgr


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

http://ifile.it/dc1ys7x


----------



## gaber osman (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك بس ولا ملف بينزل من هذة الملفات


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (12 يونيو 2010)

جهد مشكور من مهندسنا الكبير عبد العاطى بدرى


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

gaber osman قال:


> شكرا على مجهودك بس ولا ملف بينزل من هذة الملفات


 
بكرة إن شاء الله 
يا عم جابر
وانت طيب


----------



## aati badri (12 يونيو 2010)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> جهد مشكور من مهندسنا الكبير عبد العاطى بدرى


مشكور يا عمنا


----------



## حيو الأسد (12 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 يونيو 2010)

النجوم احلي يا مهندس بدري
عفا الله عنا جميعا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا 
و صدق اللي قال كل تأخير و فيه خير
زادكم الله من جوده و فضله وخيره وفضله و جعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك آمين 
خللي بالك من النجوم و بلاش تقاطعات لو سمحت


----------



## mottohotto (13 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك و انا من اشد المعجبين بتقنيه ماكواى و تم تنزيل جميع الملفات و الله يعينا على قرأتها و الاستفاده منها 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aati badri (13 يونيو 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> النجوم احلي يا مهندس بدري
> عفا الله عنا جميعا


 حاااااااااااااااااضر يا كبير


----------



## aati badri (13 يونيو 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> مشكور جدا جدا
> و صدق اللي قال كل تأخير و فيه خير
> زادكم الله من جوده و فضله وخيره وفضله و جعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك آمين
> خللي بالك من النجوم و بلاش تقاطعات لو سمحت


 جميعا يا مهندسنا الهمام


----------



## aati badri (13 يونيو 2010)

mottohotto قال:


> شكرا على مجهودك و انا من اشد المعجبين بتقنيه ماكواى و تم تنزيل جميع الملفات و الله يعينا على قرأتها و الاستفاده منها
> شكرا جزيلا


 العفو يا هندسة
الآن لديهم وكيل بالمملكة 
هو وكيل lg
أرجو شاكرا اعادة رفعها على موقع آآآخر
لاني وعدت زميل ويمكن الزمن يصر يصغر رقبتي قدامه


----------



## aati badri (13 يونيو 2010)

mottohotto قال:


> شكرا على مجهودك و انا من اشد المعجبين بتقنيه ماكواى و تم تنزيل جميع الملفات و الله يعينا على قرأتها و الاستفاده منها
> شكرا جزيلا


 http://www.mcquay.com/McQuay/home/homepage

الموقع هدية ياهندسة
بس من من لا يملك
لمن يستحق


----------



## aati badri (13 يونيو 2010)

mottohotto قال:


> شكرا على مجهودك و انا من اشد المعجبين بتقنيه ماكواى و تم تنزيل جميع الملفات و الله يعينا على قرأتها و الاستفاده منها
> شكرا جزيلا


 يمكنك التسجيل بموقعهم
وسوف يمدونك بكل جديد وجميل


----------



## nofal (8 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (9 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ghost man (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## نسيم حامد (19 أكتوبر 2012)

بانتظارك


----------



## sa3dallah (24 مارس 2013)

a;vh


----------



## aati badri (24 مارس 2013)

نسيم حامد قال:


> بانتظارك



الملفات صفحة2


----------



## اسامة اشرى (24 مارس 2013)

شكرا على اهتمامك برفع هذة الملفات وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (25 مارس 2013)

sa3dallah قال:


> a;vh



ut,h


----------



## aati badri (25 مارس 2013)

اسامة اشرى قال:


> شكرا على اهتمامك برفع هذة الملفات وجزاك الله خيرا



الشكر لك ياهندسة


----------



## ميدو الغريب (25 مارس 2013)

نرجو سيادتكم باعادة رفع الملفات لانها لا تعمل و نشكركم على مجهودكم


----------



## aati badri (25 مارس 2013)

ميدو الغريب قال:


> نرجو سيادتكم باعادة رفع الملفات لانها لا تعمل و نشكركم على مجهودكم



http://www.2shared.com/file/sEP-NRq5/BOOKS.html

MCQUAY1.zip download - 2shared

APLICATION GUIDE.rar download - 2shared

كل ما بحوزتي ياهندسة


----------



## aati badri (25 مارس 2013)

ميدو الغريب قال:


> نرجو سيادتكم باعادة رفع الملفات لانها لا تعمل و نشكركم على مجهودكم



BOOKS.rar download - 2shared

MCQUAY1.zip download - 2shared

APLICATION GUIDE.rar download - 2shared

كل ما بحوزتي ياهندسة


----------



## aati badri (8 أبريل 2013)

http://www.daikinmcquay.com/mcquaybiz/literature/lit_systems/AppGuide/AG_31-003-1.pdf

*[FONT=Arial,Bold][FONT=Arial,Bold]Chiller Plant Design
*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aati badri (8 أبريل 2013)

*Centrifugal Chiller​Fundamentals
*


http://www.daikinmcquay.com/mcquaybiz/literature/lit_corporate/AppGuide/AG_31_002.pdf


----------



## aati badri (8 أبريل 2013)

http://www.fpl.com/business/energy_saving/pdf/br_air_cooled_primer.pdf

FROM FPL


----------



## engkafa81 (16 يناير 2015)

للأسف الروابط لا تعمل وشكرا ....


----------

